# I need help with prices per hour



## tinman (Sep 21, 2006)

I need help with prices per hour rates.

3/4 pick up with 8' plow
1 ton pick with 8' plow
1 ton dump 9 ' plow
backhoe no pusher
backhoe with pusher
loader no pusher
per ton of salt
say i'm paying $70 per ton what do I charge on top of my cost? I have a 2 yard sander.
Thank for your help


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

John, is this you?....... pm me if you can... for some reason your post count has been stuck on 2 since 2006

Mike


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2006)

I will try


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

tinman;1075338 said:


> It's Frank


The Tank??????


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

tinman;1075274 said:


> I need help with prices per hour rates.
> 
> 3/4 pick up with 8' plow
> 1 ton pick with 8' plow
> ...


If you don't already know, figure out your cost and then sub contract for a couple of seasons. Adjust your rates...and open up your business in an area that you know, that isn't overwhelmed with competitors.

To figure your costs of doing business...
-Get licensed by your state (LLC, S corp., ect.)
-Get vendors/retail licensed from state and county
-Get an insurance quote for general liability and commercial auto
-Get your machinery if you dont have it already
-Give all serial and model #s to the insurance company and have them approve and fix the quote (give driver information too, SS and License number with consent to investigate driving record)
-Any other permits/ EPA issues ect.
-Figure out how many accounts you are going to have and divide your costs (above; called overhead) between your accounts during that part of the year.
-Figure out fuel mileage with your equipment on (if you can't plow to figure it out drive around with a load and plow and divide that in half)
-add in wages (if they are employees add at least 25% to their work rate)
-add in taxes (state, federal, and local)
*Now you have cost to run each unit
-Add a markup to get your profit margin

^*REPEAT for each unit*^

then see how your idea to screw your boss can make you roll in dough payup(NOT HAHA! JOKES ON THEM <not directed at you just a general statement to subs who think they can do it all on their own without really knowing what it costs first.

And PS if you employ or have subs someone will always steal business. trust them and give them a way to make good money and move up in the future.ussmileyflag


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2006)

I have just never bid on a job by the hour. I have only done per season. thanks


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

tinman;1075366 said:


> I have just never bid on a job by the hour. I have only done per season. thanks


I figured you knew most of it...but if you assume things many people get treated like idiots by the guys who have "been there done that". Just thought I would run it by you.

The list I mentioned is also huge in per hour. If you do a per hour charge, NEVER, and i mean *never* make less than what you should be making. These people have essentially contracted you to be there start to finish. NO if, ands, or buts. Write up a minimum and maximum amount of time per event. Put it in your terms and conditions in your contract and make them sign it. Make sure you have it approved by legal counsel. It will be the best investment you've ever made when you have a no/late payer. Don't just let anything go. Take ppl to small claims court and get your money.

I charge a minimum of 1/2 an hour no matter what. People who want me to service their property as if it was THE only ONE, and to accept their calls and inquiries 24/7 need to pay for that service. If I tie my business to one property management group I need paid for what I am doing and for what I am missing out on. Being available to new clients mid-storm usually leads to my best full service contracts. AND what if that company never does business with you again. Where did all your ties and referrals to more business disappear to?

Just something to think about (consider having customers that keep you on retainer if you do per hour) (PS show proof for your county weights and measures dept.)


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

whats your email? same as before? I'll email you some figures....


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Frank,
Email sent......


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

hoskm01;1075355 said:


> The Tank??????


:laughing: LMAO, I'm going to have to watch that for the 2 millionth time now :laughing:


----------

